# Anything to take to imporve eggs over 40



## niknaknoo (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi 
I wondered if you could help by sharing any information you have on improving egg quality in your forties.    Is there any vitamins etc that can be taken?  
Thanks very much.


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Have a search for dhea. It needs to be the micronised type you buy it online.

Both my nhs and private doctors recommended it to me, to take for at least 3 months prior to starting ivf. I've taken it for around 6 months now and just had a recent amh level come back as double what it was a year ago!! That is egg quantity, so I am only hoping it has improved quality too (they say it can).

I am currently down regging for my first round of ivf  

There are other things too like royal jelly and vit b6. I've taken them all, I rattle when I walk lol


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Also coq10. I take 600mg.

http://natural-fertility-info.com/antioxidant-ubiquinol.html

Best of luck x


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh ye, forgot that one lol


----------



## Asja (Oct 8, 2013)

I am taking all of those.  Do you keep taking them during stimulation drugs, or the 2ww?


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Asja,
I am taking Zita West vitafem, bee pollen, COQ10, vitamin D, fish oil and wheatgrass. I was advised against DHEA but I know lots of women swear by it. I am looking into maca and L arginine too. I just took pregnacare , Vit D and fish oil for my first cycle in April which resulted in BFP then miscarriage. My clinic says there's nothing that will improve egg quality but my acupuncturist recommended the extra supplements. In Chinese medicine they say you need to cut out dairy, do moderate exercise like walking three times per week,have acupuncture and meditate. I know lots of ladies do yoga. 
My AMH is 14 which is good for my age but it's the quality that counts isn't it?! So frustrating. 

Hope that helps


----------



## mscandy35 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Nicknaknoo,
3 ways my friend!!!
1.Eat a nutrient dense diet with supporting supplements such as CoQ10, DHEA. Egg quality is a serious issue for women trying to conceive - especially over the age of 40. Human egg has the greatest energy demand of any cell in the body; and it’s needs go up considerably during the process of follicle growth. One of the main problems is that the egg contributes all the mitochondria for the embryo. CoQ10 believed to optimise the energy storage/ utilisation of the egg. Typical dose is 100 mg taken two or three times each day.
A few clinical studies have demonstrated that DHEA taken, prior to IVF treatment, may improve ovarian reserve and therefore the response to ovarian stimulation leading to an increase in the number and quality of eggs collected. However, DHEA should be used with caution as it is a pretty powerful hormone and when used at high levels and over a long term it may damage the liver.
2.Acupuncture can improve blood flow to the reproductive organs, regulate hormones, improve endometrial receptivity, optimise implantation and reduce miscarriage rates. Blood flow to the pelvic region is critical for egg’s quality and ovaries function for it, can bring more hormones, nutrients, energy and others to nourish the follicles.
3.Healthy lifestyle: limit your alcohol and caffeine intake. Regular exercise and stress free lifestyle can certainly make a difference. 

Good Luck. 
Candy.


----------

